# Detailing news -New RUPES SkorpioE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from Rupes



Francesco RUPES said:


> The new* RUPES SkorpioE* has arrived!
> Are you ready to achieve incredible sanding results with this new re-engineered and redesigned random orbital *brushless sander*?
> The high efficiency brushless motor guarantees power and performance for virtually any application, maintaining the speed even under heavy load conditions.
> The optimized ergonomics and innovative design make it comfortable and easy to use, providing improved maneuverability and balance.
> ...


----------

